

Ask HN: S3/Self-hosted/Eucalyptus? Help us optimize bandwidth for big app launch - rubyrescue

HNers, here's hoping we can get some advice on what to do with a looming bandwidth bill...<p>We are about to roll out an app that will have 1 million people using it in a matter of days. We're sure of this because of the nature of the application and the previous experiences of our client.<p>So, our app must download 7-10MB of data to 'boot'. 10MB x 1MM users = 10TB of data. An equivalent amount of data will need to be downloaded about once/month.<p>Using S3, we're going to have a pretty big bandwidth bill, around $2500/month.<p>Hosting our own, we could get to $50/TB using Ripple Web and we could use Eucalyptus to remain S3-compatible - $500 + server = $800?<p>Anyone else moving away from S3 because they're trying to optimize for bandwidth? Anyone else optimizing for bandwidth costs in creative ways? Are there really cheap CDNs out there that we should consider?
======
tlack
For one project we leased a server from ThePlanet.com that included 10tb of
bandwidth for about $399 or so. Our Amazon S3 bill was about $1,200 at the
time. If something else in our network fails we can use this box in a pinch as
an emergency web server, etc.

~~~
rubyrescue
oh cool. that could be a good option.

------
chopsueyar
Could you make the app have P2P functionality?

